# Apprentice wage and age question



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I took the apprenticeship test and had my interview about a year ago. I just got a call from the local about starting soon. I'd really like to pursue this but have two concerns: my age and that I'd have to take a big pay cut.

I'll be turning 40 very soon and not sure if this will be a problem. I'm in good shape and and always pretty active...but then again, I'm not in my 20's either. Work is changing and I'm sick of being behind a desk all day and dealing with all the office nonsense. What kind of physically demanding work should I expect?

As for the pay cut, I know I'm the only one who can evaluate what kind of impact this will have. But do apprentices get OT? And could I realistically count on OT? I'm in the NYC area if this helps.

Also, how does the hourly pay rate work? If the first year is $14 per hour does that mean only taxes come out of that? In other words, medical, pension, and any other benefits don't come out of my starting hourly rate?

Sorry for all the questions, but it's just that I wish I could do this if it's affordable and I'm not too old to get started.

Thanks!


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Adopt a daily stretching routine.

Read up here on avoiding injuries from repetitve tasks:
http://www.lhsfna.org/index.cfm/occupational-safety-and-health/ergonomics/

Develop good working habits that maintain your stamina throughout the day. And ensure your breaks are restful--some guys take a nap at lunch, others cannot ever skip a break and must eat every time to keep going.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Your wage and benefit package is separate. So if your starting wage is $14 then that is your wage. The only thing that would be deducted is dues and I have no idea what they are in NY.


----------



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks very much for the replies. And thank you for letting me know that the wage and benefits packages are separate. I'm assuming though that taxes would also be deducted from the hourly pay wage? Or is the hourly pay wage a net figure after taxes have already been taken out?

Thanks again


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

lima01 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies. And thank you for letting me know that the wage and benefits packages are separate. I'm assuming though that taxes would also be deducted from the hourly pay wage? Or is the hourly pay wage a net figure after taxes have already been taken out? Thanks again


You will get taxes taken out of the $14. Also probably will have to pay dues on your own but may have working assessments taken out of your check. 

Whether you get overtime depends on the shop your with. But my guess is yea. Our apprentices get plenty of overtime. At least when works good.


----------

